# Ranitomeya Imitator "Chazuta"



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

They are great little frogs.
Got a great trio of these at Frog Day. Ive not been able to get many pictures of these as they are like bullets and have had one jump out the viv once when I was feeding them!
Got this of one of them:










Was filling up the broms with the spray today and noticed some movement in one and tipped it out.

This is what I found:




























Didnt realise it would be so well developed!
Am made up - clever parents! The parents are a beautiful tangerine so will be interesting to see how intense this little one becomes.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Now out the water and in the rearing tub:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

beatutiful and 'grats
welldone mike
Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Stu

Really like my two ranitomeya species - they are lovely frogs.
You got any yet?


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Cheers Stu
> 
> Really like my two ranitomeya species - they are lovely frogs.
> You got any yet?


Summersi Mike,little gems they are, love them to bits and we are fortunate they are not shy,but damn they are really messing with me, in that we are slowly getting closer to breeding i think,courtship/stroking/ following a couple of dried up eggs.
Mike i'm sure we will have more Rantiomeya in time,we wanted to care for one lot for a while before going much further,and we have been so busy with the breeding that i haven't done the vivs i wanted over the winter,we've been pondering for a long time now whether to turn the summersi into a group,but while they are like they are I'm not sure which way to turn:lol2: We are still only a year in loving all of it we have some definite favourite ranitomeya that we would like to care for ,but we have not really made the choices yet,and are not really rushing to either. I know we can care for them properly now and we would both love to breed some thumbs,i love the way they colour as tads,plus the colours are so vibrant in the adults. The summersi movement is cool too they remind me of marmosets,almost robotic. something from the vanzolini group would be wonderful we want to see the in viv parental rearing plus have the chance to do what we do with tads out of the viv
Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

The summersi are beautiful!
They seem to be great parents - and the tads Ive pulled have been dead easy to raise - just like any other dendrobatid tad really


----------



## wolly dartfrog (Mar 26, 2012)

Mike these are wicked one of my favs, I'm pretty green right now :bash:

All the best mate
Warren


----------



## Darren.rl (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats, your right about them mate there great frogs : victory: 
Darren


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats there mate : victory:

I've got a trio of these as well. Some of my fav' frogs. Active,colourfula and excellent parents.

My only baby has turned out with almost no colour though. So you can never tell how they will colour up. Looks like a very cute chocolate button :flrt:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers guys

Have just found two more tads in film cannisters - have pulled them and will see if feeding them my tad foods (with colour enhancers) intensifies their colours


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Got this of the little fella when i was misting the growing on tub:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres quite a variability with the offspring of these guys with some block pattern froglets and some spotted. Theres also quite a variability in leg colour, some being blue, others greenish and some more orange.

Here are two more froglets:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

great variability, mike how many is that you have out now? well done mate
Stu


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers stu

Ive got 6 out in the growing on tub and the parents are raising some in their viv.
difficult to photograph tho cos theyre like little bullets


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice little Froglets Mike.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Those spotted are trully gorgeous Mike.

Ade


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers guys
they are lovely frogs


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Two more Chazuta juveniles:




















Looking for a new home!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Beautiful little froggies!


----------



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

I soooo want to own these :flrt:


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers guys - Id get more pics but these guys are v fast!


----------

